
Ask HN: Can a company NOT pay out my stock options upon termination? - nbar1
I was recently terminated and my company is saying that can&#x27;t pay out my stock options until July (90+ days after termination). However, I can only exercise these options for 90 days after termination. How can I handle this situation?
======
smoyer
I did exactly what you're describing when leaving a privately-held company
that was about to have the final 21% ownership acquired. You have to have
enough cash-on-hand (and be willing to risk losing it) to purchase the options
in your 90-day window. Once converted from options to stock, you have to hold
it until the company can buy them back from you. The advice to consult a
lawyer is relevant as I'm sure the contract language has several paragraphs
related to this transaction.

------
slater
get a lawyer who knows about stuff like this, and have them read the stock
options agreement you signed with the company.

~~~
nbar1
My separation agreement clearly states the company will buy back all stock
options. My Stock option agreement says I have 90 days to exercise.

Also, I can't afford a lawyer, I'm unexpectedly unemployed.

~~~
elmerfud
If you can't afford a lawyer then your only choice may be to wait. You can
always get a free consultation and see what they say. Anything your old work
tells you get in writing. If it's, they'll pay out in July, get it in writing.

Even if you had a lawyer you're liking looking at beyond July to get anything
back if they want to delay.

~~~
nbar1
Does emails count as "in writing" \- I have emails from the CEO that I will be
paid out in July (after being told I'd be paid out in April) but nothing is
signed, etc.

